# Shared wealth: some favorite pieces others probably don't know



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Ildebrando Pizzetti: La Pisanella suite, incidental music to d'Annunzio's play

Jacques Ibert: Symphonie Concertante for Oboe and Strings

Ethyl Smyth: Concerto for Violin, Horn and Orchestra

Vivaldi: Concerto Grosso in D P. 444 (Marriner directing)

Bernd Alois Zimmermann: Rheinische Kirmestanze

Josef Fiala: Divertimento in D Sharp (No. 3)

Franz Krommer: Symphony Op. 40; Partita in B flat major No. 9

Josef Triebensee: Concertino in E flat major for cembalo, wind octet and double bass

Franz Josef Haydn: Battle of the Nile for soprano

Johann Georg Pisendel: Violin Concerto in D (1750)

Virgil Thomson: Symphony On A Hymn Tune


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Ignaz Moscheles: Concertante for Flute and Oboe

Carl Friedrich Abel: Suites for viola da gamba

Bernhard Crusell: Clarinet Concertos (all three)


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Louis Spohr: Piano/Wind quintet in E-flat


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Ernest Bloch: Symphony in C# minor
Pancho Vladigerov: Traumspielsuite
Franz Schmidt: Variations on a Theme of Beethoven for piano and orchestra


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Piazzolla - "Oblivion"
Murray Adaskin - Bassoon Concerto
Blacher - Variations on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 26
Kozeluch - Bassoon Concerto in C Major
Adele Maddison - Piano Quintet
Allan Stephenson - Concerto for Cor Anglais
Takemitsu - "Tree Line"


----------

